# Nirvana-Shop.com. .???



## aaonehundred (Apr 15, 2009)

I ordered form Nirvana-shop.com on March30th and its now April15th and still no seeds??? I usally order from seedboutique and get my seeds in 5 to 6 days. I seen that the Nirvana-shop had AK48 fem that I would like to try out. Has anyone ordered from this site??


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive never had a problem with them but you always take a chance of customs finding them. I think it took about 2 weeks to get to the SE US.


----------



## aaonehundred (Apr 15, 2009)

hydrotoker said:
			
		

> Ive never had a problem with them but you always take a chance of customs finding them. I think it took about 2 weeks to get to the SE US.


 Coool . . . .thanks. . .I can't wait to grow those AK48. .


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 15, 2009)

I grew their standard AK48 and it was the smelliest stuff Ive ever grown BY FAR!  I hope you have some sort of odor control.  I cured for a month and it is really some two hit kinda weed.  Very potent.


----------



## aaonehundred (Apr 16, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I grew their standard AK48 and it was the smelliest stuff Ive ever grown BY FAR! I hope you have some sort of odor control. I cured for a month and it is really some two hit kinda weed. Very potent.


Thanks for the heads up. . .I built myself the Odor Neutralizer that is on the DIY forum, so far so good it works great.


----------

